# shared memory



## seydou (10. Februar 2005)

Hi leute,
 habe da ein problem.Hab postgresql installiert mit rpm beim ausfuehren kommt die fehlermeldung:
 postmaster: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
 die Library(libssl.so.2) ist auch da in der verzeichnis /lib .

 Kann jemand mir helfen

 dank 
 seydou


----------



## Daniel Toplak (10. Februar 2005)

Also zunächst hat das nix mit "Shared Memory" zu tun.
Mach mal ein 'ldd' auf das auzuführende Programm dann siehst du die Abhängigkeiten des Programms.
Evtl. ist die Library installiert, aber am falschen ort.
Mit 'ln' kannst du symbolische Links erstellen.

Daniel


----------

